# Cigar Magazines: Some Observations...



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

I was looking through about every cigar magazine ever created that I obtained from the RTDA. I have two observations.

1. All cigar magazines have a strange obsession with featuring watches. WHY? Are watches really that cool? I have never worn a watch in my life. Is this really a part of the "good life?" 

2. The Cigar Clan magazine (Russian magazine with a German and UK edition) has a female editor and LOTS of female contributors and photos of female cigar smokes (in a refreshingly non-sexual way). I can't wait until Cigar Aficionado gets a clue and starts diversifying. Six years ago I wrote them a letter complaining about their tag line "the good life magazine for men." I took offense that it excluded women. They had a female employee reply to me, and I can't remember what she said exactly, but it was basically a "thanks but no thanks" letter

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I've worn a watch since I was a teenager..That probably explains my obsession with promptness, an obsession that unfortunately is not shared by my wife of 25 yrs...But to me a watch is stictly utillitarian..not a status symbol..

Rob


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

l0venpeace said:


> I was looking through about every cigar magazine ever created that I obtained from the RTDA. I have two observations.
> 
> 1. All cigar magazines have a strange obsession with featuring watches. WHY? Are watches really that cool? I have never worn a watch in my life. Is this really a part of the "good life?"
> 
> ...


A nice watch is great, but the kind they advertise in CA are just ridiculous. I guess the sign of having made it is having a rolex on your arm and a porche. I don't ever plan to buy either (even when I can), so it looks like I'm not going to make it. 

I think the gender thing is probably based on there just being a lot more men who smoke cigars. As women pick it up, it will change. It takes a special kind of woman to smoke a cigar, and most of 'em just aren't that special!

Cigar Clan was pretty good. I'm looking forward to my first issue of Cigar Press. I'm really just interested in reading about cigars. I really don't care that much about seeing page after page of Breitling ads and pictures of celebrities smoking cigars. (Seriously, all those pictures are exactly the same! Wasted magazine space!). If I want to see cool pictures of people smokin' cigars, I'll just have a look at the ones posted here! (Stogie's galleries are great!)


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

As far as the second part of your post..I think a woman smoking a cigar is inherently sexy..at least to me...I hope that doesn't come across as sexist..
and I don't mean that she has to be dressed suggestively..or in a provacative pose to be sexy...Just the fact that she is smoking a Cigar...
It's kind of ironic..because I gave a woman I know her first cigar last week.,
She took it to a wedding she was going to..She came back and told me how much she enjoyed it..
Perhaps a New SOTL.. 
Rob


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't worn a watch in ages. Between my computer, car and cell phone I am constantly reminded what time it is. So it's wasted advertising on my part.

I probably won't renew my CA subscription as most of the magazine has nothing to do with cigars. If I subscribe to a cigar magazine - surprise - I want to read about cigars! Not cars. Not watches. Not boats. etc. But maybe I'm just in the minority.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

CA Sucks... I enjoy Smoke and Also Cigar Magazine and also the that European jobby I won from the DWSC, I personally wouldn't pay for it...
And even enjoy Tampa Bays Cigar City magazine...

CA is so full of themselves too many pages devoted to crap I don't even care about, their ratings are biased and they speak about crap I don't have an interest in...

European Cigar Cult Mag has so much terrible grammar and incorrect word usage it;s a laugh... but they do have some good article occasionally....

Smoke and Cigar... I consider the best mags out there.. they speak about things I have an interest in, down to earth and don't waste a lot of ad space on crap I can't afford or don't want to buy!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

CA left me behind a long while back. Seems like they have lost contact with the "average guy".

Smoke Magazine has some good articles and interviews.

Just beware the reviews in cigar magazines...I feel they are skewed. He who pays the bills that month seems to get the most favorable ones.

For honest unbiased reviews look to forums such as this.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> CA Sucks... I enjoy Smoke and Also Cigar Magazine and also the that European jobby I won from the DWSC, I personally wouldn't pay for it...
> And even enjoy Tampa Bays Cigar City magazine...
> 
> CA is so full of themselves too many pages devoted to crap I don't even care about, their ratings are biased and they speak about crap I don't have an interest in...
> ...


That's the first bad thing I've heard about ECCJ... I've been curious about that one, but I haven't been able to subscribe (their website was broken when I tried) nor have I seen an issue. But I keep hearing how good it is. Hmmm...


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> That's the first bad thing I've heard about ECCJ... I've been curious about that one, but I haven't been able to subscribe (their website was broken when I tried) nor have I seen an issue. But I keep hearing how good it is. Hmmm...


Dogwatch Bob stated in last weeks episode that he's able to digest about 50% of the content (and that's the 50% in English). Actually, I've never seen it either, but haven't really heard anything bad about it.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

How dare you call cigar Aficionado a bad magazine!!! That comment nearly made me drop my monocle into my glass of Chateau Neuf de Snob! I better role up another $100 bill to light up a Davidoff to calm my nerves. Better yet I will have my butler smoke it for me...that leaves a much milder aftertaste.


----------



## BlueHavanaII-cl (Apr 7, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> That's the first bad thing I've heard about ECCJ... I've been curious about that one, but I haven't been able to subscribe (their website was broken when I tried) nor have I seen an issue. But I keep hearing how good it is. Hmmm...


I had the same problem, but I did pick up a sub order form at RTDA. I'll give it to you tonight!

Jim


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> How dare you call cigar Aficionado a bad magazine!!! That comment nearly made me drop my monocle into my glass of Chateau Neuf de Snob! I better role up another $100 bill to light up a Davidoff to calm my nerves. Better yet I will have my butler smoke it for me...that leaves a much milder aftertaste.


:lol:...Nice!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

BlueHavanaII said:


> I had the same problem, but I did pick up a sub order form at RTDA. I'll give it to you tonight!
> 
> Jim


D'Oh! I didn't see this until now! I guess I really will have to come over for the Oliva event now! :lol:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Having a degree in marketing, I guess Ive been trained to understand ads and the intention of them. Heather, unfortunately, sex is money. and no matter what the right thing to do is, men buy magazines with women shown as sexy. Theyll never get the fact or rarely step outside the box and see that women being marketed to regarding smokes is money too. 

One day youll see it. hopefully. sorry for the frustration


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

mrgatorman said:


> Having a degree in marketing, I guess Ive been trained to understand ads and the intention of them. Heather, unfortunately, sex is money. and no matter what the right thing to do is, men buy magazines with women shown as sexy. Theyll never get the fact or rarely step outside the box and see that women being marketed to regarding smokes is money too.
> 
> One day youll see it. hopefully. sorry for the frustration


what about this ad campaign...

http://www.post-gazette.com/obituaries/20000529marsha2.asp

the head is on the bottom


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

l0venpeace said:


> 2. The Cigar Clan magazine (Russian magazine with a German and UK edition) has a female editor and LOTS of female contributors and photos of female cigar smokes (in a refreshingly non-sexual way). I can't wait until Cigar Aficionado gets a clue and starts diversifying. Six years ago I wrote them a letter complaining about their tag line "the good life magazine for men." I took offense that it excluded women. They had a female employee reply to me, and I can't remember what she said exactly, but it was basically a "thanks but no thanks" letter
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


back in the day Smoke magazine had a female editor. when she left it seemed to go downhill a bit. I still have a subscription and every issue though


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

As I was reading your post, an ad came to mind that I believe was for Arganese cigars. It typically shows a man with 2 beautiful women, and I believe states something about the man getting everything he always wanted. If you look closely, the guy is wearing a wedding ring. What message is that sending? I just thought it was in kind of bad taste. Maybe it's just me.:baffled:


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

For me, watches do say something about the person. I have a few nice watches: Bulgari, Seiko, Tag Hauer. I've always worn one and only take it off for bed. As for women smoking cigars...it's natural, isn't it? I love talking stogies with a dame while ogling her gams  j/k I had a friend steal my CAO Italia this past Saturday night and she loved it. All the guys at the picnic kept staring at her while we talked and laughed. My wife will smoke once in a while, but usually after a few drinks


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Heather, unfortunately, sex is money. and no matter what the right thing to do is, men buy magazines with women shown as sexy. Theyll never get the fact or rarely step outside the box and see that women being marketed to regarding smokes is money too.
> 
> One day youll see it. hopefully. sorry for the frustration


It looks like the research on "sex sells" is starting to show "maybe not". It seems like it alienates women and actually reduces brand recognition in men. So while it may get men to look at an ad, it doesn't help them remember what you were selling. See:

http://www.livescience.com/strangenews/060907_women_mags.html
http://www.mediaanalyzer.com/site/uploads/media/SexSellsSurvey.pdf
http://www.spring.org.uk/2007/06/sex-doesnt-sell-neither-does-violence.php

I'm not a marketing person, but I did find these articles interesting.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

That is interesting. I have no objections to using women in ads unless it's overt. The Oliveros cigars come to mind. I can't stand those ads. And their XL Cigar For Men drives me nuts.

Example









The Arganese ads are so corny I can't take them seriously.

Example:

But something done sexy but classily is fine with me (even the CAO girls don't bother me). My objection is more that women aren't considered to be serious cigar smokers by American cigar magazines. Which I must admit, I partially understand given the fact that it's less common then a male cigar smoker.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

Starsky said:


> As I was reading your post, an ad came to mind that I believe was for Arganese cigars. It typically shows a man with 2 beautiful women, and I believe states something about the man getting everything he always wanted. If you look closely, the guy is wearing a wedding ring. What message is that sending? I just thought it was in kind of bad taste. Maybe it's just me.:baffled:


Speaking of, that ad was on Headlines with Jay Leno.

http://www.arganesecigars.com/promo/jayleno.aspx

(scroll all the way down for the punch line)


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

If you look at the inside of the front cover of Cigar Press magazine, you will see a new flavor of Arganese ad. Many people have commented on these ads and I guess they got the message.
CA? What can I say. It's a magazine for the uber rich, something at this point in my life I have to accept I'm not going to be. That being said, even if I was, I would not spend the price of a car on a watch. Nor would I spend the price of a house on a car. Just not wired that way. Over the years, I have lost my patience with CA, just not enough things that interest me. That, and the issue before the last one had so many pictures of Rush Limbaugh that it turned my stomach. How did that man not wind up in jail for drug violations? If it were any of us, we'd been locked up for sure. I found seeing him featured at a charity dinner a bit of an insult.

Cigar magazine is "alright". However, it becomes very clear very fast who is publishing it, and their slant to their own products is obvious.

Smoke? First of off, it's too thin for the money. There are too many reviews, honestly. I kind of get lost trying to digest it all. The writing is not terribly skilled either.

Cigar Press? The inaugural issue was superb. Reviews were focused. Interview with Pete Johnson very interesting. Tour of the Fuente factory was also very good. I enjoyed the article on Port a nice balance. Maybe in their next issue they can interview Heather, to continue to put a more gender balanced face on the world of cigars.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

I liked that Fuente factory tour story as well. Damn I wish I could tour the factory and then write if off as a business expense. Pretty sweet deal there, Thor.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

l0venpeace said:


> I was looking through about every cigar magazine ever created that I obtained from the RTDA. I have two observations.
> 
> 1. All cigar magazines have a strange obsession with featuring watches. WHY? Are watches really that cool? I have never worn a watch in my life. Is this really a part of the "good life?"
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


I have a small watch issue. I tend to want to buy a new one every 6 months. I stick with Kenneth Cole for my watches, so it is not that bad. I can not see paying thousands for a watch.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

I originally subcribed to CA because it was the only magazine that I didn't have a problem getting a hold of. I do agree with everything that has been said about it so far though. I am sampling Cigar Magazine and Smoke right now. I think I'll subcribe to CM next ... it's a little hard for me to take Smoke seriously with the swisher sweets and flavored smoke ads. :redface:


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

The ‘magazine’ is a joke, unless of course you’re interested in purchasing a 250 ft. yacht or $150k sports car. Not too mention the seemingly endless coverage of Shank’s golf game.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

AbeScromsbie said:


> The 'magazine' is a joke, unless of course you're interested in purchasing a 250 ft. yacht or $150k sports car. Not too mention the seemingly endless coverage of Shank's golf game.


I know, what is UP with that? Do I care that he played golf with a bunch of rich people and then they sat around smoking their cubans and drinking Black Label and laughing at us little people who fund their habits with our $19 yearly donation?

He must be very self-absorbed to think that we are all so interested in his golf game. I'd rather gouge my own eye out with a dull and rusty spoon than to have to read another one of those articles.


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

I think those cigar magazines think certain watches are air force ones for old guys.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

l0venpeace said:


> I know, what is UP with that? Do I care that he played golf with a bunch of rich people and then they sat around smoking their cubans and drinking Black Label and laughing at us little people who fund their habits with our $19 yearly donation?
> 
> He must be very self-absorbed to think that we are all so interested in his golf game. I'd rather gouge my own eye out with a dull and rusty spoon than to have to read another one of those articles.


I agree with you. There is always something with him playing golf, or at some celebrity infused celebration. Basically if you are not a millionaire and/or famous, he wants nothing to do with you. I think he got into the cigar mag business just for that. I don't think he is really for the promotion of cigars. Gordon Mott seems to be a much nicer guy. I actually met him and he was very personable. I was told to NOT approach Marvin as he would bite your head off.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

This is why we have different mags, for different people. I don't mind CA, but I like reading about nice sports cars, watches, and such. It's obviously not marketed to the "normal" person. I'm not rich by any means, but I like to read about that stuff sometimes.

If it's a magazine that talks strictly about stogies then CA isn't for you. They have their target market in sight and seem to be doing well reaching their customers. You have to step back from personal biases and beliefs about what they publish and look at their operation from a business standpoint. Maybe I'm off, but it seems to be working for them.

I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers, but their business model seems to be successful and I don't know if I'd change if I were in their shoes. If it ain't broke, don't fix it right?


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

stlcards said:


> This is why we have different mags, for different people. I don't mind CA, but I like reading about nice sports cars, watches, and such. It's obviously not marketed to the "normal" person. I'm not rich by any means, but I like to read about that stuff sometimes.
> 
> If it's a magazine that talks strictly about stogies then CA isn't for you. They have their target market in sight and seem to be doing well reaching their customers. You have to step back from personal biases and beliefs about what they publish and look at their operation from a business standpoint. Maybe I'm off, but it seems to be working for them.
> 
> I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers, but their business model seems to be successful and I don't know if I'd change if I were in their shoes. If it ain't broke, don't fix it right?


I can see your point. I too don't mind reading about the latest BMW. I don't mind looking at a rolex either. Probably would own one if I could. Its the type of watch that's with you for a life time in most cases. But you have to admit stuff like following a guy around while he plays golf is just off base.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Shanken's golf game is definitely self-indulgent, but being a golfer (I also get Golf Digest) I'm sort of ok with it.

What I can't stand is the constant barrage of gambling articles. I don't gamble, and I don't really have an interest in reading about it - EVERY FRIGGIN MONTH!! Even if they've broadened the focus to include the trappings of "the good life", I still don't get the gambling fetish.


----------



## Deaghatha (Oct 17, 2007)

I think European Cigar Cult Journal is by far the best of the bunch. As far as bad grammar, German is the primary language so I wouldn't be so critical of them making an occasional grammar mistake as someone mentioned.

There sure are quite a few members here whose grammar has plenty of room for improvement! (Don't get mad but it is what it is).


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

FoZzMaN said:


> Shanken's golf game is definitely self-indulgent, but being a golfer (I also get Golf Digest) I'm sort of ok with it.
> 
> What I can't stand is the constant barrage of gambling articles. I don't gamble, and I don't really have an interest in reading about it - EVERY FRIGGIN MONTH!! Even if they've broadened the focus to include the trappings of "the good life", I still don't get the gambling fetish.


Even though I live in Vegas, I am not that big of a gambler. When I do play, it is usually the penny machines. I try and not go that often, it just wears on you.


----------



## FrankSantos-cl (Jun 6, 2007)

Great Discussion!

Here are my 2 cents:

From a manufacturers point of view, Cigar Aficionado has and still does the best job of promoting the cigar industry and the 'lifestyle'. What other magazine gathers thousands of cigar smokers under one roof as they do for their Big Smokes in Vegas, Chicago, NY, etc..

If it weren't for Cigar Aficionado and the way they brought the cigar world to the mainstream back in 92 or 93, 3/4 of this industry would not exist. Whether they cater to the ultra rich or not, does it really bother you? I take some of the articles with a grain of salt, chuckle, and move forward. 

From an artistic point of view, I love looking at the ads and the superb layout of the magazine. Do their ratings make a difference? YES! Although not as much as they used to, they do indeed drive sales and create demand. Is it fair? That's a personal opinion but hey, they have established themselves as the leading authority on what is going on in the cigar world. At the end of the day, you as a smoker have to decide to smoke what you like and like what you smoke. Use the magazines as guides. Read them, discuss, form your opinion, have a good time, but try not to slam them. It is enough that we have an uphill battle with our government and the ability to enjoy our passion on a daily basis.


----------



## FrankSantos-cl (Jun 6, 2007)

I forgot to mention, I suscribe (naturally) to Smoke, ECCJ (European Cigar Cult Journal), Cigar Magazine, Cigar Press, Cigar Snob.......

Cigar Magazine right now has the best pure information on the history of our industry and profiling some of the big movers and shakers that are behind the scenes and have never received much fanfare. 

Cigar Press by Thor is up and coming and will definitely be making a splash!


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> Shanken's golf game is definitely self-indulgent, but being a golfer (I also get Golf Digest) I'm sort of ok with it.
> 
> What I can't stand is the constant barrage of gambling articles. I don't gamble, and I don't really have an interest in reading about it - EVERY FRIGGIN MONTH!! Even if they've broadened the focus to include the trappings of "the good life", I still don't get the gambling fetish.


In the new issue someone wrote to the editor of CA asking to put more articles etc.. geared to the middle class and the editor just replied "go to the big smoke in vegas and see how all different classes of people smoke cigars" or something to that effect.I like to play golf and my wife and I go gambling every once in a while but I would just like to read about cigars and the people who make them. I have subscribed to CA for about 10 years and the cigar articles and reviews seem to get smaller and smaller each month! That is just my two cents worth


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

FrankSantos said:


> Great Discussion!
> 
> Here are my 2 cents:
> 
> ...


Well said, it's strictly a business and they outperfrom the competition.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Avs Fan said:


> In the new issue someone wrote to the editor of CA asking to put more articles etc.. geared to the middle class and the editor just replied "go to the big smoke in vegas and see how all different classes of people smoke cigars" or something to that effect.I like to play golf and my wife and I go gambling every once in a while but I would just like to read about cigars and the people who make them. I have subscribed to CA for about 10 years and the cigar articles and reviews seem to get smaller and smaller each month! That is just my two cents worth


Actually, that's exactly what they said - even said you'll meet truckers there. However, they did not make any mention of publishing articles for the truckers - just that you'll meet them at the Big Smoke.

I must admit that I enjoy reading about the expensive stuff (mostly looking at the pictures) but I'll never afford any of those things. I don't mind having it in the issue - I know that's what I'm getting when I get it.

However, I am a little tired of golfing articles. The latest issue has TWO feature articles - the best courses that he's played and the use of electronic digital swing analyzers (or something like that). I tried reading both of them (cause I paid for it), but i fell asleep in each article.

It'd be nice if they threw in other sports - football, basketball, football. Heck, I'd even go for POLO if they wanted to keep it upscaled.


----------



## l0venpeace-cl (Apr 10, 2007)

It certainly is true that we don't have to read it if we don't like it... there are plenty of other options out there now. I like Cigar Clan myself... I think CA just takes the brunt of the criticism because they are at the top of the magazine food chain and seem to portray an arrogant attitude. And, yeah, the golf thing. :shudder: However, it would be nice if CA listened to their readers- this seems to be a universal complaint that I hear at every cigar event, on every cigar board, and on every podcast. If everyone really feels this way, how are they still selling magazines? 

Now that I've typed that, I already know the answer. They probably don't sell as many as they did in the 90s, but that's not where their revenue comes from anyways. It comes from their advertisers. My husband is the editor of a financial magazine, and they give it away by the truck load, simply so they can add that number to their circulation numbers and charge more for ads. It's the new revenue model for magazines, now that the Internet has us expecting free content all of the time.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

ER Doc said:


> Actually, that's exactly what they said - even said you'll meet truckers there. However, they did not make any mention of publishing articles for the truckers - just that you'll meet them at the Big Smoke.


I see - so the answer is "go send us another $200 of your money so you can find other people just like you! - whose interests we are likewise ignoring in favor of the Forbes Top 500.


----------



## Stogie Smoker (Dec 3, 2007)

I used to read Ca from cover to cover until it became cA. Only about 15% of the magazine is dedicated to cigars and their rating system is less than worthless. 

Smoke used to be decent, but it got hard for me to find -- then I gave up. I've been meaning to try Cigar Magazine because I always enjoyed Lew's catalogs.


----------



## nciovino (Nov 9, 2007)

I dont mind CA. I like cars, I have a done up 05 ram and a magnum srt8. I also like watches, Movado!

But i do get where you car coming from with all the magazine stuff.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

RGianelli said:


> I've worn a watch since I was a teenager..That probably explains my obsession with promptness, an obsession that unfortunately is not shared by my wife of 25 yrs...But to me a watch is stictly utillitarian..not a status symbol..
> 
> Rob


holy crap, are our wives sisters? Kaybee is notoriously 10 minutes late EVERYWHERE, unless I change the clocks


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

bobbyg29 said:


> How dare you call cigar Aficionado a bad magazine!!! That comment nearly made me drop my monocle into my glass of Chateau Neuf de Snob! I better role up another $100 bill to light up a Davidoff to calm my nerves. Better yet I will have my butler smoke it for me...that leaves a much milder aftertaste.


:roflmao:

I have had the same watch for many years. I am in the market for a new one...just not wanting to spend $900


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Sea Jay said:


> I have had the same watch for many years. I am in the market for a new one...just not wanting to spend $900


Have they EVER featured a watch for under a grand? What the hell are these people thinking?

I just started reading Golf Digest's "Hot List" (hardware review issue), and felt damn near chastised for not dropping a grand a year - EVERY YEAR - to have the latest tech equipment. Do they understand that SOME PEOPLE only golf 8-10x a year? I'm not gonna drop a mortgage payment on a set of clubs I don't use often enough as it is. Hell, I have a $300 set of irons I bought in 1998 - I haven't even had to regrip them!!

That being said, I did drop 2 bills on the new Taylor Made R7 Driver, and MAN do I love to hit that thing!
Does that make me a hypocrite or a schizophrenic?


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Starsky said:


> As I was reading your post, an ad came to mind that I believe was for Arganese cigars. It typically shows a man with 2 beautiful women, and I believe states something about the man getting everything he always wanted. If you look closely, the guy is wearing a wedding ring. What message is that sending? I just thought it was in kind of bad taste. Maybe it's just me.:baffled:


Whenever I see that, I want to know when the UFO should land. I thought penthouse forum is full of s*^t too


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

It's all about "target demograhics". If your in the targeted audience, they have a guaranteed source of revenue since you'll renew every year. If your are not in that target demographic, they want to move you in that direction via the poor house. If you don't want to move, they must not care. The perception of cA these days is not unique to this board. Surely the publishers are aware unless the news doesn't travel to their Ivory Tower.

Now if you'll excuse me, I must fish Master Rob's monocle from his drink after I finish smoking his Davidoff for him <cough>. I hope I get a better bonus this year. Being a butler isn't all it's cracked up to be!

:biggrin:


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

If you really want to know if you should be reading CA, here are what they say the readers are: http://mshanken.com/cigaraficionado/

Anyhow, my favourite sexist (or anti-sexist?) cigar commercial - you just *know* that this guy is in CA's target market - its an oldie, but a goodie (Hamlet/Ferrari) :


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I will never forget in a recent issue when someone wrote in to the editorial section, "Would you just review a Ford F150 for once?" They gave him a blowoff response. idiots.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh - and enough with the cashmere, already.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

bobbyg29 said:


> How dare you call cigar Aficionado a bad magazine!!! That comment nearly made me drop my monocle into my glass of Chateau Neuf de Snob! I better role up another $100 bill to light up a Davidoff to calm my nerves. Better yet I will have my butler smoke it for me...that leaves a much milder aftertaste.


I do the very same thing, but the 100s burn quick, maybe I should try a $500 bill. There are around because there is a market for that kind of stuff. I know I want my watch to cost more than my car!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

FoZzMaN said:


> Have they EVER featured a watch for under a grand? What the hell are these people thinking?QUOTE]
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> It is so true. Now everytime I open up the mag and see the full page spreads of a watch...I am going to think of this thread!


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

Years ago after countless ties at Christmas, My MIL started giving me a gift sub to CA each year. I still get it and probably enjoy it as its FREE. I absolutely HATE the golf articles though. WHO CARES what the Editor shot at whatever snobby course?? Not me.

I must admit though...I am a watch whore and do like the watch articles. I can appreciate what goes into making a truly fine automatic movement. My Rolex Sub was a gift to myself many years ago that still moves me each time I wear it. High end watches are not for everyone, neither are designer clothing, handbags , luggage, etc. 

Same for anything regarding Aviation. Who knows when I'll need to discuss the differences between Gulfstream versus the Lear? Good info.

I further agree that forums like this are probably THE best venue for TRUE taste tests though. 

FN in MT


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't know what the deal is with the watches. They do all have that. I have read CA a few times, but really I think its boring. If I need info on cigars I'll come here or do a google search. I don't need some pompous mofo telling me whats good and what isn't. I can decide that for myself (with a little help from you all of course).


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

triplezero24 said:


> pompous mofo


ROFL!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

about the watches...i had an ESQ watch then i recently got a TAG Huer watch..so i gues i like having a watch, but i know what you mean, in the CA mag there are tones of watch ads. i guess thats what pays the bills


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey heather...are you always on time? If so I'd love to pass along your secret to my wife. She doesn't wear a watch either! (I


l0venpeace said:


> I was looking through about every cigar magazine ever created that I obtained from the RTDA. I have two observations.
> 
> 1. All cigar magazines have a strange obsession with featuring watches. WHY? Are watches really that cool? I have never worn a watch in my life. Is this really a part of the "good life?"
> 
> ...


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a wife and 2 daughters..ages 13 and 9..None of them can get anywhere on time.
and they all own watches..LOL


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Reference Dustin's earlier post:



> This is why we have different mags, for different people. I don't mind CA, but I like reading about nice sports cars, watches, and such. It's obviously not marketed to the "normal" person. I'm not rich by any means, but I like to read about that stuff sometimes.
> 
> If it's a magazine that talks strictly about stogies then CA isn't for you. They have their target market in sight and seem to be doing well reaching their customers. You have to step back from personal biases and beliefs about what they publish and look at their operation from a business standpoint. Maybe I'm off, but it seems to be working for them.
> 
> ...


You make a good point, Dustin. Every cigar magazine that's now available is a gift to us as a community. The day may come when no cigar magazines will be available for us to read.

The various perspectives we find in the different magazines like Cigar Aficionado and Smoke and Cigar and Cigar Press and European Cigar Cult Journal serve us well as a community of Brothers and Sisters of the Leaf. If any of those magazines ever goes out of print, it will be our loss.

The more voices of those who enjoy cigars that are brought to life in print, the better, I think. Each of us enjoys looking at a different part of the world as it relates to cigars, so in a very real way, each magazine shines into a place to which we may never have ventured on our own.

Have fun reading your favorite magazines and have a great week,
Don


----------



## Maduro_Scotty (Jun 1, 2007)

I am a huge fan of cigar magazine. From a smoker's piont of view, they have some great articles regarding the history of cigars. The first issue featured an in-depth look at cigar store Indians and the people who collect them. In a different issue, they did an interview regarding boxing and cigars(what a combo!) with Gerry Cooney and Jake LaMotta. They also had a great one about labor leader Samuel Gompers and how he started out as a rolelr as a kid. I remember a few other articles like the oens I mentioned. If I can remember them a year or two later, that tells me about hequality of the reporting and ability to pick good interest topics.


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

l0venpeace said:


> I was looking through about every cigar magazine ever created that I obtained from the RTDA. I have two observations.
> 
> 1. All cigar magazines have a strange obsession with featuring watches. WHY? Are watches really that cool? I have never worn a watch in my life. Is this really a part of the "good life?"


I don't pretend to know much about the "good life," but mechanical watches are definitively cool. 

As a fan of watches and cigars, I think the connection is that both cigars and wristwatches are among the last few handcrafted products on the face of the globe. They're made in much the same way... by hand in relatively small quantities, and it's also a craft that tends to be passed down through families so there's the novelty of tradition. The mystique around the tiny handful who can make them is similar as well. I'm amazed by the degree to which the watch community and the cigar community mirror one another.

So I guess I've never been surprised that those who enjoy/collect one develop an affinity for the other.

I'm not assuming that I'm typical consumer (whatever the hell that may be), but clearly those in the cigar mag business have found through surveys and subscriber list matches that there's a strong correlation between consumers of the two products.

Just a thought.


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

That's very observant of you, Kevin! Thanks for making the connection for us.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I love Cigar mag and Smoke. Ca lost me after one year. The arganese ad I always ask"When does the UFO land?". That will never happen to me DAMMIT!


----------



## cigarsmoka-cl (Jul 31, 2007)

CA made the switch to "luxury" after the boom it seems. Now it focus's on high end luxury items that most people can't afford just like all the other luxury mags - But I guess people like that stuff. If you want a mag about cigars - Read Cigar Press!! lol....


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

> Smoke and Cigar... I consider the best mags out there.. they speak about things I have an interest in, down to earth and don't waste a lot of ad space on crap I can't afford or don't want to buy!


Agreed. The article in the lastest Smoke about Abbott & Costello was really enlightning. I've watched jsut about every A&C film ever made. They were my favorite movies growing up.


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

*CA +Schank= YUCK*

I get CA free as it's my every year X-Mas gift from the wifes Folks. I flip through it in about ten minutes and usually drop it off at the Gun club when I'm done with it.

I absolutely HATE the self serving articles on Schanken and his F'in GOLF game! WHO CARES!!!

BUT I do like the articles on watches, exotic cars and personal aircraft.

And I have learned quite a bit about mens fashions. Such as smoking jackets and their proper use! Important stuff in rural Montana.

FN in MT


----------



## ArrowJ (Mar 19, 2008)

l0venpeace said:


> I can't wait until Cigar Aficionado gets a clue and starts diversifying.


I'm not a big fan of CA magazine. It just isn't a cigar-centric magazine, and that is ok. They are not trying to be cigar-centric. That being said, they are also not a gender-neutral magazine. They have chosen to publish content for men in a style that men (apparently) appreciate. The free market will take care of the rest. If there aren't enough people subscribing to the magazine because they wish it were more "diversified" they will either a) quite publishing or b) diversify.

I personally can understand their take. Cigar smoking is something that has traditionally been a male activity (with notable exceptions I know). Almost 100% of the time cigar smoking is associated with men. This is changing and some people (myself included) are not 100% comfortable with it. I like to smoke outside with my wife and talk, but I also like to go to the lounge and smoke without the presence of females. This isn't because I do not appreciate or respect women (I do not like cigar adds that rely on sex to sell), but rather because sometimes you need a break from the opposite sex. This "break" is something that is very easy for women to find. Tupperware, StampinUp, Pampered Chef, women's night out, hours on the phone in the other room, etc, etc, etc. For men it is more and more difficult. Sports? Not any more. The "office"? Not any more. Poker? Nope. And now cigars.

I know there are exceptions to all rules. I know not everyone feels this way. I realize that women will probably continue to become more and more involved in the cigar world. I won't stop smoking cigars because of this. I won't exclude women from cigar conversations or be rude if they come into the lounge...but I might get up and leave an hour or two earlier than I planned. I think women have every right to smoke cigars and be involved with them...I just don't prefer it.

My favorite cigar magazine is Cigar Magazine (sans the "kicking Ash In a Man's World" articles  ). I also like Smoke, but not as much. I do not enjoy most of the interviews done by cigar periodical. Mr. "Famous" what do you thing about xyz. I could care less. I'd much rather have an interview of someone involved with cigars.


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

i just got a free edition of Cigar Press two weeks ago from a local B&M. Last week i bought the latest CA. then yesterday, i got a free copy of Cigar Magazine with my devil site order. I gotta say, of the three, i read everything in the Cigar Press, every article, ad, comic, editorial, review, everything. I've looked through most of the the Cigar Magazine and read a few articles. The CA i bought (it was my first one to purchase), i was done with in about an hour. i liked looking at the watches, but as i am fairly new to the hobby, i wanted more about cigars and people involved with them. i am very strongly considering a subscription to Cigar Press or Cigar Magazine, i just felt that i learned a lot more from the two (although see that $10,000 watch in CA gave me a new dream to shoot for although it will never happen). just my $0.02!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Just found this thread about 9 months after the fact.. I never wore a watch until my girlfriend bought me one for my birthday about a year ago. She went crazy too... I wear it whenever we go out, but i find it more of a nuissance then anything else. My friends say if I wear it daily I would forget it's even there to which I say "if i dont know it's there why would i wear one".

Just to show you how often I wear it.. I put it on for the picture and the date was off by 3 days and I never made the daylight savings time switch



l0venpeace said:


> All cigar magazines have a strange obsession with featuring watches. WHY? Are watches really that cool? I have never worn a watch in my life. Is this really a part of the "good life?"


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

this is the one i was dreaming about








the Master Compressor Extreme Lab, but seeing as it is a limited edition special release, im sure it will cost well over $10,000. one can dream though, maybe i'll win the powerball.


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

So in summary... if you want to learn about cigars... come to cigar forums and read what actual people think about cigars.

If you want to see millionaires self promote themselves and overmasculinize the world of cigars... then buy a magazine.


----------



## cigarsmoka-cl (Jul 31, 2007)

Or buy Cigar Press - and go to the forums!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

FN in MT said:


> I absolutely HATE the self serving articles on Schanken and his F'in GOLF game! WHO CARES!!!


Those golf articles always struck me as the publishing form of ma$terbation. It only makes one person happy (Schanken), and nobody else wants to see it. :lol:


----------



## maduromojo-cl (Dec 15, 2007)

I got sick of all the mags talking about things I wasn't interested in, since I was buying a "cigar" magazine. So I decided to subscribe to Cigar Insider online. I know it's still CA but it's about cigars and the cigar industry not how Tom Selleck is doing.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

I disagree. I think that the adds for watches are supposed to appeal to those that smoke cigars as a way to show status. The watches are just another way for them to show they have money, not that I don't like nice watches.



kevink868 said:


> I don't pretend to know much about the "good life," but mechanical watches are definitively cool.
> 
> As a fan of watches and cigars, I think the connection is that both cigars and wristwatches are among the last few handcrafted products on the face of the globe. They're made in much the same way... by hand in relatively small quantities, and it's also a craft that tends to be passed down through families so there's the novelty of tradition. The mystique around the tiny handful who can make them is similar as well. I'm amazed by the degree to which the watch community and the cigar community mirror one another.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> Those golf articles always struck me as the publishing form of ma$terbation. It only makes one person happy (Schanken), and nobody else wants to see it. :lol:


Agreed. Used to catch some articles in CA every now and then, but then I open opened it up one day and see an article where an editor is going on and on about his new ferrari (or another luxury car of that sort, I dont exactly recall) and all the expensive gifts he got over the holidays. Are you shitting me?


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I am probably stepping out on a limb here - I enjoy and share, the best cigars that I can afford. I don't have an expensive car; house is middle income; but I enjoy a nice watch, a Rolex Sub SS/18k. I don't wear jewelry, and live modestly. 
I think CA goes for the biggest market share with its ads. I don't know the percentage of male to femle in cigar smoking - but I am sure a lot more men smoke than women. So - advertising is going to be generated to fit a male profile - 
It is interesting, but most of the things advertised are geared to reach men, and most women that I know could give a hoot about what kind of watch they wear, if any.


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

bobbyg29 said:


> How dare you call cigar Aficionado a bad magazine!!! That comment nearly made me drop my monocle into my glass of Chateau Neuf de Snob! I better role up another $100 bill to light up a Davidoff to calm my nerves. Better yet I will have my butler smoke it for me...that leaves a much milder aftertaste.


You win the thread :roflmao:


----------

